# Recorder



## obwan

So who else here plays the recorder?


----------



## Head_case

I'm somebody else who plays the recorder. Not performance standards though. I haven't performed since I was in school. 

Bass recorder only now: I have a few different ones. Mostly music by van Eyck, as well as Bach & Handel. I like the Colin Hands modern stuff, as well as well the new English recorder school stuff. Strangely when I picked up the flute again, I decided to have a go at the recorder, and somehow the bass recorder was just relaxing (lower pitch; smoother evening low key music).


----------



## presto

I' a keen recorder player, mainly baroque sonatas, Handel, Telemann and lots of lesser known composers.
I took it up later in life so I'ts hard work for me, but I'm making progress and enjoy the challenge.


----------



## obwan

Presto how much do you practice? I'm 33 and started playing the recorder 4 months ago. I practice 3-4 hours a day fairly routinely, and what I love best is, although its a hard instrument, the amount of progress you can make in a short time. Without this progress I doubt I would have lasted as long as I have without giving up. 1st day, for example, I couldn't hit the lowest notes, 2nd day I could hit them but sounded real bad, 3rd day I started to sound good.... Was it like that with you too?


----------



## Lunasong

I am a hobbyist recorder player and own a soprano, alto, and tenor recorder.


----------



## presto

obwan said:


> Presto how much do you practice? I'm 33 and started playing the recorder 4 months ago. I practice 3-4 hours a day fairly routinely, and what I love best is, although its a hard instrument, the amount of progress you can make in a short time. Without this progress I doubt I would have lasted as long as I have without giving up. 1st day, for example, I couldn't hit the lowest notes, 2nd day I could hit them but sounded real bad, 3rd day I started to sound good.... Was it like that with you too?


I started in a rather odd way, my sister bought me a cheap descant Recorder as a joke after noticing me listening to some baroque recorder music.
I started messing about with it and managed to make up simple tunes, then I decided to learn the proper fingering. 
I did this for a number of years before I decided to take it more seriously and master some of those Sonatas I enjoy listening to so much.
I Guess I practice 1-2 hours a day, the more you learn about the Recorder more involved it gets. Especially ornamentation, alternative fingering to get round tricky passages and trills, it goes on and on, but it's fascinating!


----------



## Sonata

obwan said:


> Presto how much do you practice? I'm 33 and started playing the recorder 4 months ago. I practice 3-4 hours a day fairly routinely, and what I love best is, although its a hard instrument, the amount of progress you can make in a short time. Without this progress I doubt I would have lasted as long as I have without giving up. 1st day, for example, I couldn't hit the lowest notes, 2nd day I could hit them but sounded real bad, 3rd day I started to sound good.... Was it like that with you too?


Very impressive! How do you manage the 3-4 hours daily? I'm playing a keyboard now (with plans to transfter to piano next year) and I struggle to find practice time. I stay up late once a week or so for some time, but these days I'm so tired by the end of the day that I can't do that often.


----------



## obwan

Sonata said:


> How do you manage the 3-4 hours daily?


I have neither a job or a social life.


----------

